# Cruel or Not??



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I know nothing about this topic.....not even the name of the procedure.

I have a few neighbors who have dogs with no barking abilitlies. They've done something surgically, like removed their voice boxes or something. I've spoken with one woman...she has 5 dogs...she says it wouldn't be fair to the neighbors to have 5 barking dogs...so they chose to have their dogs "muted".

Does this hurt the dog....or do you think its cruel in any way?? There are atleast 4 people in my neighborhood who have this done to their dogs...people with multiple pets. I think its so sad.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Just wanted to add....I would NEVER do this, ever! I just listen to these dogs daily on my walks and its a hoarse kind of a bark....and I personally think its cruel...but I'm trying to figure out if it really is or not...some say it is, some say its not.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yes, I have heard of it. Some breeders do it. I would never do it and yes I think it is cruel.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

It's called De-barking. I would never do it - but I read a few articles on it and they all talked about it as an elective surgery and that it was not harmful. Debarking doesn't mean they don't bark they just sound different when they do bark.


It is not for me - I've heard debarked dogs and they just sound abnormal.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I think it's cruel. We don't know exactly how dogs communicate...perhaps the tone and pitch and volume are crucial to understanding. I don't think it's right to mess with a dog's ability to communicate with others of his/her species. The woman with the five dogs should have instead taken the time to train her dogs.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

its cruel


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

My sentiments exactly, why have five dogs if you cant control there barking. 
Barking is the only way dogs comunicate with each other, us as humans wouldnt like it if we were forced to become mute!! This subject makes me so angry!














Its just so barbaric!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

CRUEL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG







I think it is cruel. dogs want to talk too







I don't even get mad if my neighbors dog barks. I actually did before I owned a dog but now I enjoy it


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Training beats surgery every time.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

CRUEL!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I agree with all of you.

I just found it odd that out of the 158 houses that are in my neighborhood....there are 4 families that have done this to their dogs.







. I thought that was a significantly high number. 

The lady with 5 dogs says she shows them??? I thought that was weird because I didn't think you could show a dog that had been altered in any way???


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I also think it's very cruel. Dogs express themselves in their barking. They warn of danger and they make you smile when you know it's the happy bark with the happy dance when they first see you








That is awful and very sad to take away from them..
Andrea


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think it is a cruel thing to do.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I find it very cruel. Mine depend on their voices, to ward off the "enemies" outside the door. Joplin depends on her "low" growl to ward off Billy.

Their voice is, not only a way of communication, but a social/survival, necessary part of life.

Myself, I love the sound of Maltese Laughter. It comes out in "bark" form.









If barking becomes a problem, then look for other ways to deal with it. That's my opinion, and I'm sticking to it


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't EVEN imagine doing that to a dog! How awful.



Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i can't even imagine that there are still vets that do this...willingly, you know?

i love the sound of a buttercup bark. it's more of a mmmmmrrffffff. that's when i call her "muttercup".









debarking is so cruel and pointless. grrrr. i'd probably have asked the neighbor, "so if i don't want to listen to you talk any longer... this doctor can cure this for you? perfect! i'll pick you up and drop you off tomorrow morning!"

but that's because i like dogs more than i like most people. LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> i can't even imagine that there are still vets that do this...willingly, you know?
> 
> i love the sound of a buttercup bark. it's more of a mmmmmrrffffff. that's when i call her "muttercup".
> 
> ...

































I know SEVERAL humans, I would like "DeBarked".









I have a neighbor, who talks NON STOP!! I can't take the garbage out, without solving the world's problems with her. It's gotten to the point, where I run from tree to tree, hiding from her


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> i'd probably have asked the neighbor, "so if i don't want to listen to you talk any longer... this doctor can cure this for you? perfect! i'll pick you up and drop you off tomorrow morning!"[/B]


 






















Yep lets see how they would like to be mute.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I agree with everyone, it's completely cruel! Afterall, we can b**ch at them all day, they should be able to b**ch back. 

Many puppymillers debark their dogs by ramming a rod down their throat to sever their vocal cords. This is done with no anesthesia and no medical treatment for any complications. There are also unethical (in my opinion) vets that do the procedure in a more "humane" way. I'm proud to say that my vet does not debark!

Josie says: As a proud member of the canine species, I can tell all humans that our ability to communicate with other canines is a crucial part of our well being. We must be able to adequately express ourselves in order to establish our place in the social order. Let me dumb it down for you "two leggers." Y'all don't wanna see the b**ch I could become if you even think about debarking me or any of my friends! Don't make me kick your a**! **steps down from soapbox**


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It makes me mad! I think it is just so cruel. First time I heard of such a thing, I just wanted to cry!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Cruel.
It's illegal in several countries along with tail docking and ear cropping. And it could be pointless because:


> ... it is possible for the vocal cords to grow back and the dog to regain its bark. If the vocal cords are cut, chances are the cords will heal themselves. If they are cauterized, the operation will last longer. Whether it is over a period of weeks or months, it seems that many dogs eventually regain use of their vocal cords.
> http://dfordog.com/forums/index.php?showto...amp;mode=linear[/B]










woof, woof, woof







woooohoooof


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=377399
> 
> 
> 
> ...







































Tooo Funny!!!!!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Definitely cruel. I do think it's unusual that there are that many de-barked dogs in your neighborhood. Maybe they copied the first person who did it. I've never encountered a de-barked dog and I hope I never do. How can people think it's ok?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> I think it's cruel. We don't know exactly how dogs communicate...perhaps the tone and pitch and volume are crucial to understanding. I don't think it's right to mess with a dog's ability to communicate with others of his/her species. The woman with the five dogs should have instead taken the time to train her dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or how about just not have 5 dogs???


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> My sentiments exactly, why have five dogs if you cant control there barking.
> Barking is the only way dogs comunicate with each other, us as humans wouldnt like it if we were forced to become mute!! This subject makes me so angry!
> 
> 
> ...


Dogs communicate more on their body language than barking. The procedure is very simple. It's a hoarse bark. You usually can tell when they have had it done. Though I have one girl who barks like that because she is hoarse from barking all the time. I don't believe in debarking myself.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I also think it is wrong. I know a sheltie breeder who has a ton of dogs and has every single one of them de-barked.







She also happens to be a witch of a woman.
Why become a breeder if you can't stand the sound of dogs barking? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok...we all know how aggravating the barking can get sometimes..but how can you take away their voices?! Animals are always getting the crappy end of the stick! I vote cruel


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it's wrong to de-bark your baby .....
but what about a mean mother-in-law?








I know, I know, go stand in the time out corner!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I feel so bad for any dog that has had this done







I think it is cruel







That is one of the ways Indy lets us know what he wants







He doesn't bark just to hear himself, he does it to tell us something







It is a sad and cruel thing to do to


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have never heard of this before, personally it sounds kinda creepy. Just a weird thing to do. Barking is just part of having a dog, if you train your dog well it will know that its not always appropriate to bark. I live alone and even if Sunny isn't a big dog I feel like him barking at strangers who come to the door makes me a little safer. Making a dog no longer able to bark just seems like getting rid of an entire aspect of having a dog. Like have a dog that never runs.


----------

